# Betta or Bayta: How do you pronounce it?



## queenamira (May 5, 2015)

I've been to lots of fish/pet stores and I've watched tons of videos on how to take care of bettas and their homes, and one thing that stands out is how all these people pronounce "betta." Some say "bet-uh" and others say "bay-tuh." its kind of interesting lol. So how do you guys pronounce it?

I say BET-uh! :-D


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

Ha ha ha Hi,
I say BayTuhr
My dad say Better my mom says bheetas


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Bayta, must be a southern thing ;-)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I say it like 'better'.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

There have been many threads on this subject. The correct way to pronounce it is Bet-ah. Bay-tah is a greek letter. Also the correct way to say Plakat is actually Pluh-kot, but no one says that. You can say it however you want, those are just the correct ways to say it from their original languages.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I know it should be bet-tah, but I almost always say bay-tah, no one understands what I am talking about when I say bet-tah.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I generally say 'bet-tah' though a lot of people don't seem to know what I'm talking about unless I say 'bay-ta'. Bet-tah confuses people I think mostly because it sounds like a common slang word for better.


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

I know the correct way of saying it, but I still say bay-ta. And plakat. I'm just stubborn when it comes to pronunciation of words. Also, more people (that I know at least) seem to say bay-ta.


----------

